# Boas > Anacondas >  Green Anaconda Question

## led-zep

So I recently aquirred a green anaconda from my friend. It is about 7foot right now and I am a little confused about whether it is male or female. 

It is rather long and slender rather than being more plump like most of the females i have seen. It has no spurs that I can see so spur sexing is a no go. I see no spurs what so ever. I heard females are recessed in? On this anaconda there are no spur that I have found, its like they broke off. 

And the other day I was letting it swim in the tub and after a while I saw this white stuff floating around. Sperm maybe?? 

So in closing does anyone have any options on sexing anacondas when spur sexing in not a option?? Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## John1982

> So I recently aquirred a green anaconda from my friend. It is about 7foot right now and I am a little confused about whether it is male or female. 
> 
> It is rather long and slender rather than being more plump like most of the females i have seen. It has no spurs that I can see so spur sexing is a no go. I see no spurs what so ever. I heard females are recessed in? On this anaconda there are no spur that I have found, its like they broke off. 
> 
> And the other day I was letting it swim in the tub and after a while I saw this white stuff floating around. Sperm maybe?? 
> 
> So in closing does anyone have any options on sexing anacondas when spur sexing in not a option?? Thanks in advance 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the lack of spurs, probing is probably your best option. Last time I checked Kelly Haller was still frequenting the kingsnake anaconda forums. I'd take this question over yonder.

----------


## led-zep

How hard are they to probe?

So the site is kingsnake.com and I need to venture into the anaconda section??
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## John1982

I don't think they'd be much different from other snakes but to be sure I'd take it to the anaconda forum on kingsnake. My experience with eunectes is rather old, and in the case of greens, short.

----------

